# Doe (possibly pregnant) is leaking Mucus



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi, I noticed something different today. I have been checking up on Lilly because I noticed a couple times that she hasn't been urinating as much as normal(it's little amounts, normally goats pee like a lot, lol). Then I noticed something odd yesterday, she had solid poop, but it was wet with a little liquid.

Today I went to see if she had scours, and I come to this:









She has no scours. She was bred in Oct and November, never came back in heat in December.

I haven't been worming her because my wormer is not safe for pregnant does under 30 days, but her eyes and gums look fine.

I took their grain away, because they were eating a good amount of hay and just all becoming very fat where I was beginning to get worried.

Is this something I should worry about, and what should I do?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm a little confused, is this coming from her vagina or anus? Is it blood tinged? By solid do you mean her poo was pellets or more like a pellet log?


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

It's from her vagina!

And her poop just looked like normal pellets. Not all attached together like a log.

I hope she's not going into labour or anything... But she's not acting like it.. it's my first time with her though. I mean she was with a buck since the beginning of August, but I didn't see her go in heat until October, she could have had a silent heat then.... but I don't remember ANY of the goats acting abnormal.

She's also eating. I don't remember the last set of Does eating before labour.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Does she seem to be in labor at all? If it were me I would wash off her back end and check what was going on, like if she was dilated or what.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

No she's not acting like she's in labour at ALL. she's being overly friendly, but that's cause I gave her a handful of oats to take the picture of her.

Um she has no bag...So I doubt she's kidding..

Could she be in heat??? I put the buck away. He seems interested in her. But I didn't want him to bother her. If she's in heat though, I want to pen them together.

I just went out there to check on her, when she pees more mucus is coming out.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I've never seen that color mucous on a doe in heat... :shrug:


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Gonna check if she's dilated then. I don't think I'll be expecting a kid though. She's just not acting like a soon to be mommy


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Could she be aborting?


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I have no idea 

I checked her, it's my first dilating test... but it doesn't feel very "open" there. The walls wrapped around my fingers.. I am not sure exactly how to tell though. She's not a very cooperative patient...

I'll just keep an eye on her...

It could just be the mucus plug... but yeah, I don't know  when I cleaned her up I had to pull cause it was a long sting. Do you think I will see more if she is in labour?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

That definitely is not a heat.. but I don't really know what she is doing. I would take her temp and keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you, will do


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

ONe more question...

Once a doe is bred, will she stand for a buck again and let him try to breed her in her next heat cycle??


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

It could be a bacterial infection! You should call your vet if you have one, and explian what is going on. Maybe you can try antibiotics?


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I have antibiotics! But not a vet, they don't cater to goats, and the bill is not worth the goat. These are not pure bred goats, or show goats. And they aren't pets. So I'll try anything I can, but the bill is more than the goat's worth.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

OKay, she now has a glob of red coming out of her like half the size of a ping pong ball. I would guess she's aborting... she's kind just standing there... like nothing is happening...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH NO!!!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

I think your doe is having a misscariage. I had a similar experience a few months ago. Same color mucus, except my doe acted like pre labor stages, just never went into labor. Next day acted completely normal, but continued to discharge for a week. she then stopped and in a month came back into heat and stood for the buck to breed her. I would keep her away from the buck right now, cause it doesn't look like a heat but he could get confused and pay extra attention to her that she is not going to want right now. I don't have a lot of experience with goats, but this sounds pretty close to what my doe did so thought I'de chime in. In any case keep an eye on her. If it smells bad (the mucus) then you might have a infection going on, but if not and her temp is normal I would just watch her. That's what I did with my doe, she had no temp and no odor to the discharge. :hug:


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

OKay, it doesn't smell... 

Is it possible for her to abort one baby and keep others in her tummy? I really need babies this year **ugh* she's the ONLY one that I KNEW of that was bred.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm not sure on that one, (I'm thinking not though). Maybe someone more experienced can tell you the answer to that. It's good that the mucus doesn't have an odor. Have you taken her temp yet? Sorry this is going this way, hopefully I'm wrong but it sure sounds a lot like what my doe did.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

awww may be aborting  I'm so sorry. Hopefully she'll be just fine. We had a doe abort right before Thanksgiving, about 6 weeks before she was due. It was very very sad... She was also our only fully registered doe too and carrying a buck <which we were hoping to get a nice buck from her>. She was fine afterwards just upset and confused, looking for her baby. She also did not have an udder until she aborted and then it filled a bit.

She came in heat again a month later and is doing fine - expecting a kid at the end of April.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say she aborted, especially since you saw that red ball...I'm so sorry. Watch her carefully to be sure she cleans out, if she's acting normal I hope she stays that way and wait for her next full cycle to re breed her, aborting and being bred back soon after is not good IMO, she needs a bit of time to ensure her system can support another pregnancy.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks....I didn't see much anything more. I guess I'll see in the morning..

I'll doubt she'll be able to rebreed until Fall... of COURSE she couldn't do this sooner so she could get in another cycle.. *sigh*


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What breed is she? She appears to be pygmy from her coloring...if she is a pygmy, she'll cycle through out the year, if you wait and breed her in mid February, she'll kid late July.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

She's supposedly Nigerian Dwarf, she looks like the big picture in your signiture. I had her since July, she didn't cycle until October, heh...

Anyway, she's still acting normal, her backside looks as it should, but her pen I put her in has nothing in it???!

How long should this take? I don't wanna keep her cooped up for very long...


----------

